# NY Bee Wellness Workshop with Randy Oliver Aug 6-7 Ithaca



## camero7

Just registered.


----------



## Cloverdale

I am registered too, see you then.


----------



## camero7

Bee sure to look for me! I'm the scruffy old bastard with a beard and pot belly!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness

The Sunday field and lab session is full with a wait list, but

The Friday evening and Saturday sessions are open 
prerequisites are not required:

#1- Friday, August 5, 7-9pm session, open to all, 20.00 for Friday ONLY

#2- Saturday, August 6, 9-5pm, Lecture and Demo, open to all, 50.00 for Saturday ONLY

For additional info and to register

PayPal payment also accepted

Advance sale tickets only please, no walk-ins.


----------



## Cloverdale

Hi Pat, I have been signed up for a while so I believe we are in already. Deb Corcoran


----------



## Cloverdale

camero7 said:


> Bee sure to look for me! I'm the scruffy old bastard with a beard and pot belly!


Ok, I'm old but not scruffy! (at least I hope not!)


----------



## camero7

have you heard from them? I signed up, paid for the tickets and haven't heard anything.


----------



## wildbranch2007

camero7 said:


> Bee sure to look for me! I'm the scruffy old bastard with a beard and pot belly!


so how is he going to tell us apart, I'll bee the guy with the red suspenders. :thumbsup:


----------



## camero7

Bet there will be a lot of us that look like that. I'll look for the suspenders!


----------



## Cloverdale

camero7 said:


> have you heard from them? I signed up, paid for the tickets and haven't heard anything.


I talked with Pat Bono via email, so I haven't heard anything since then... I know she is busy. We didn't sign up for Friday.


----------



## Cloverdale

camero7 said:


> Bet there will be a lot of us that look like that. I'll look for the suspenders!


And look for a "mean" red suspenders guy!


----------



## camero7

Cloverdale said:


> And look for a "mean" red suspenders guy!


----------



## 357

Dr. Meghan Milbrath spoke at my club's monthly meeting last night. She spoke specifically on Varroa; everything from origin, lifecycle, breeding habits, effects on your bees, why they surprise beeks by killing the strongest colonies, how to check levels, IPM solutions, and intervention type treatments. I was very impressed and I learned a lot.


----------

